# Filly Fairy stopped in TEXAS!!



## txminipinto (Apr 10, 2008)

Our mare, Rosie, FINALLY foaled (at 340 days) a beautiful bay/white filly yesterday afternoon while I was at work. Came home and found the filly on the wrong side of the fence! All appears fine this morning. Will post better pics next week when I have some help!


----------



## Ponygirl (Apr 10, 2008)

AWESOME.....Congratulations, Carin......I know it's been a long wait, but well worth it....is she a big filly or on the smaller side? What is her name????

I know she'll be on the show circuit, huh???

Go get some sleep!!!


----------



## txminipinto (Apr 10, 2008)

Opps forgot to add that her cannon bone measurement was 9" and off the formula I figured she'd mature around 38". I don't believe that. She'll mature about the same size as momma 42-43". I'm going to remeasure when she straightens up a little more.

No name yet! I need help mixing Fashionable Lady's Esquire and Country Star Rosie Flores.


----------



## MiniHunterHorseFan (Apr 10, 2008)

Awww. Cute! How about Pondering Oaks Fashionable Roses? Or is that too many letters? What is the limit anyway?


----------



## txminipinto (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey, Elizabeth, you're the second that's come up with that name! Gonna have to roll it over a couple times in my head.



Thanks!


----------



## Leeana (Apr 10, 2008)

She is adorable





Hmm well im not the best with names but i have a few ...Pondering Oaks Roses Of Esquire


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 10, 2008)

she is a doll

love her markings.


----------



## Karen S (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats Carin! Now you can rest and play with your new baby.

How about:

Pondering Oaks Fashion Statement? (32 characters total)

Karen


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Apr 10, 2008)

Finally she arrived for you Karen, glad that all is well also. Nice filly too, send the filly fairy up here to Pa when you are done also......now you can get some sleep. I have a terrible time with naming foals, most of the time Scott comes up with a name after a few days, good thing I don't have kids. Congrats and I'll tell Rosie that she has a sister. My father has claimed that Rosie Patches is his favorite horse of the farm now. He loves them all but he has his picks for sure.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Apr 10, 2008)

Congratulations on a beautiful filly, love her markings.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Apr 10, 2008)

Congratulations on an adorable filly!


----------



## hairicane (Apr 11, 2008)

Congrats on your lovely new filly!!!


----------

